# How many different varieties of Ramshorn snails are there.



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

Not many of us seem to be snail fans but as an avid fish breeder and planted tank enthusiast i LOVE THEM !  They are by far the best janitor crew for my guppy tanks, and cleaning debris in my planted tanks. 

I do want to get more colorful varieties going and breeding in my tanks though. SO far I have the natural brown, reds, and blue or ivory colored ones. What other varieties are there in the hobby today and does anyone on here keep and breed them?

Have more respect for snails!


----------

